# anti gun at it again



## gilliland87 (Apr 5, 2006)

*I had those guns*

Lost em all when my boat sunk.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

buck51 said:


> blair holt propsed legis lation will require us to put on our 2009 1040 tax fourm all guns that you have or own. it may reuire finger prints and a tax of $50.00 per gun. this is amendment to the internal revune act of 1986 . this means the finance committee can pass thiswithout the senate voting onit at all.the fulltext of the proposed amendment is on the us senate home page http;//www.senate.gov you can find the bill by doing billnumber SB-2099 . congress is now starting on the firerarms confiscation bill if it passes gun owners will become crimanls if you dont comply. basically this would make it illegal town firearms.any rifle with aclip or any pistol unless regesterd you are finger printed you supply current drivers license your scial security # you will submit to a physical& mental evaluation at any time of ther choosing. each update change of owner ship through private or public sale must be reported and cost $25.00 falure to do so you automatically lose the right toown firearms an up to1 year in jail. ther is a child clause stating a child acessprovission.gun must be locked and inaccessible to any child under 18. they would have the right to come and inspect that you are storing your gun safleyaway from accessiblty to children and fine is punshible for up to 5 years in prison search this at google HR 45 Blair holt firearms licensing & record of sales act of 2009 my father inlaw gave me this i dont know about you but what has happened to the land of the free what happens after the get are guns will are bows be next




1) you might research this a bit further-it appears to be a hoax or not serious

2) any politician who supported such nonsense is going to lose unless they are from Manhattan, Boston or Gerbil land

3) I doubt the supreme court would let such crap stand, based on the LOPEZ decision, I doubt the feds could justify federal power in this area


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

It's already been proven a hoax.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Jim C said:


> 1) you might research this a bit further-it appears to be a hoax or not serious
> 
> 2) any politician who supported such nonsense is going to lose unless they are from Manhattan, Boston or Gerbil land
> 
> 3) I doubt the supreme court would let such crap stand, based on the LOPEZ decision, I doubt the feds could justify federal power in this area


The Blair Holt bill is real, the details as presented in the OP's post are largely false, and chances of passage are nearly nil.

Snopes is our friend.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/guns/blairholt.asp


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*I got only one thing to write !*

:sad:Fabrication !"


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

hope it doesnt happen. no way will i have the cash to keep my guns


----------



## optimax (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh my goodness I was robbed My guns are gone!!!!!!!!


----------

